
Spotify is hiring Joe Rogan, one of the world’s most popular podcasters - pbui
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/5/19/21263967/joe-rogan-spotify-exclusive-deal-podcast
======
LinuxBender
He said they are not hiring him. [1] He is just moving to their platform and
utilizing his existing production team.

[1] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8bVqI2j8o4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8bVqI2j8o4)

------
jaygeek
Wow, that’s a nice hire. He has a huge following

------
timonoko
What is Spotify? I googled that and it wanted to install some Cryptic Crap
into my linux box. Fuck you Joe Rogan and _Good Bye_.

~~~
whateveracct
Joe Rohan fans are a hoot is what I've learned reading the reaction to this

